# 12v LED Where ?



## telll (Jun 15, 2008)

Where can I get them ?


Telll


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Ask Mr Google.

He knows dozens of places.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Try http://www.bltdirect.com/products.php?cat=241&nm=LED+Lighting and http://www.ultraleds.co.uk/?gclid=CPfuxKn6npYCFQhOMAodUFBiKA
Ricihard


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

www.ultraleds.co.uk


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

http://www.atenlighting.co.uk/home.php?xid=750b299b62fc27fafea52822310c8553


----------



## MikeyB (Jun 20, 2005)

*LED lights*

Most of the Companys that sell MH spares/accessories sell them. See CAK, Rainbow conversions, O'Leary Motorhomes etc etc. Mike.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

What do you want to do with them? This can make a difference!

Eddie


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

We are replacing our bulbs with the led's as they use less electric when we are away with the MCC and have no hook up, a lot of members are changing to them. We are going to the NEC Wed and hoping to pick them up there., they are replacing the bulbs in the lamps we use for reading.


----------



## telll (Jun 15, 2008)

eddievanbitz said:


> What do you want to do with them? This can make a difference!
> 
> Eddie


we hope to make the batteries last longer, will only put in main habitation lights

Terry


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I bought 7 from this Italian supplier on ebay. They are G4 fitting and a good substitute for the 10w halogens.

Item number: 270285917575


----------



## telll (Jun 15, 2008)

rowley said:


> I bought 7 from this Italian supplier on ebay. They are G4 fitting and a good substitute for the 10w halogens.
> 
> Item number: 270285917575


Wat Italian supplier ?

Terry


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Go to Aten Lighting at:
http://www.atenlighting.co.uk/home.php?xid=c01a2603cb518e18f7a5f2d59ee6a5f2

Speak to Saul and tell him you're a MHF subscriber and he''ll give you an extra 5% discount (they're one of the cheapest suppliers anyway even without the discount).


----------

